# Ein Problem



## nk-berlin (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo  Atzen

Wir( Rudow-Records) haben schön länger Logic 5.5.1.
Wir haben schon alles mit dem Treiber eingestellt.
Aber wir haben es falsch eingestellt.
Wir haben mal mit der der Bufferzahl gespielt und um so weniger ich es mache um so stärker wird das rauschen beim Recorden.
aber wenn wir das wieder hoch stellen ( die Bufferzahl) das Verzögert sich alles .

Es wäre cool , wenn irgendeiner mir eine Vorlage geben würde wie ich es einstellen kann , muss

Wir besitzen die Soundkarte : m-audio delta 1010lt

Es wäre cool wenn irgendeiner mir oder uns helfen kann.

Peace Nk
Und danke für euer Verständnis


----------



## chmee (23. Mai 2007)

Habt Ihr den ASIO-Treiber ausgewählt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## FingerSkill (23. Mai 2007)

Ich wuerde gleich schauen, dass es nen ASIO2 Driver ist, der is noch Latenzubehafteter.


----------

